# WTF?



## LarryWolfe (Jan 21, 2007)

My wife was making a pot of chili, took the lid off the pot and set it on the side she wasn't using.  All of a sudden the glass just exploded and shattered everywhere.  I guess the lid created a suction and just popped the glass.  The stove is less than two years old.  I hope I still have a warranty!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 21, 2007)

No one got hurt did they?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 21, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> No one got hurt did they?



NO.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 21, 2007)

that looks like my oven.  I don't like the flattops...looks great, but cooks like shiznit.  Now I'm scared to cook again.

Hope no one got hit by the glass.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Glad no one was hurt.
I'd be on the phone to the stove co.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 21, 2007)

Larry what's the brand name of your cook top?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 21, 2007)

GE


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 21, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Larry what's the brand name of your cook top?



GE


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 21, 2007)

Guaranteed Explosions?

That sux.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 21, 2007)

First off, what kind of _real_ cook, has an _electric_ stove top? Second, I'm glad it's not a WHIRLPOOL PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!! My wife was nearly killed by CARBON MONOXIDE POISINING before Christmas CAUSED BY OUR 4 YEAR OLD WHIRLPOOL STOVE! WE had a repairman out to fix it because it was the holidays and we needed a stove. WEll, Whirlpool refused to cover it (even though the repair at $147.00 did not solve the problem) because they wanted their technician to look at it. They took a week to call us back, and their tech made it out two weeks after the initial problem occurred! Yeah, (read this with appropriate sarcasm) I don't need my oven between 12/22 and 01/05!!!!!! Basically, Whirlpool /Sears is trying to wear us down so we give up! WE went out and bought a GE "dual fuel" gas cooktop with convection oven for $1700.00!!!!!!!! No more worries about carbon monoxide from the oven. I WILL NEVER BUY ANOTHER WHIRLPOOL APPLIANCE NOR SHOULD YOU!!!!!WHIRLPOOL OVENS WILL KILL YOU AND THEY WON"T DO A THING ABOUT IT!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 21, 2007)

Isn't GE & Whirpool made by the same company? I have the same stove Larry and I've had the lids stick like that the same way but never caused the stovetop to crack. That stove Woody bought is one of the few dual fuel that I have seen and it's what I'm getting next time I'm in the market for one! Glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## allie (Jan 21, 2007)

I've seen several people lately commenting on those glass cooktops breaking.  Some were because of setting something cold on them, one just broke when they were cooking and no one was even near the stove.  I can see where they would be easier to clean but I don't think that is a stove I would enjoy using.  I've always heard you shouldn't use cast iron on them because it will scratch or cause breaking/cracking. I use my cast iron skillet way, way too much to contend with those possibilities!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 21, 2007)

Heard that one LOTS of times Larry. Call GE and they will replace the part but not the labor. My guess is your looking at a hundred bucks labor. That top cost is around $325.00 list about a year or so ago. If I remember. It's too bad it broke. I can tell you exactly what happened. When the hot lid was put down on the glass, condensation formed on the inside of the lid, as the water drips down around the bottom of the lid a seal is formed, as the lid cools a vacuum is formed till the glass breaks. But you knew that already.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 21, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> First off, what kind of _real_ cook, has an _electric_ stove top?



The kind that doesn't live in a house where natural gas hasn't been run through yet. You have any idea how much it costs to tap into a main gas line?

I also find it interesting that you diss on one who has an electric stove top, but you had a problem with a serious side affect of burning natural gas? Don't get me wrong, I much rather prefer cooking with gas versus electric, but they both have pro's and con's.

Larry, sorry to hear about the stove top problem. But atleast no one was hurt!

Tim


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 21, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gas/electric who cares which... it's just a stove...it's THE Q OUTSIDE that matters!!!!!!!

I myself have a LP gas stove in kitchen, for the same reason..too expensive to run the city gas out my way... I find the LP works just as well.

I don't know if you'll want to give them the specifics on how the top broke when you call them... willing to bet somewheres in your owners manual for that stovetop..there will be a "warning" or disclaimer about the lid...or placing anything but a "cooking vessel" on that surface. They may not make good on it if they know it was the hot lid.

Happy to hear no one was hurt! How'd the chili come out?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 21, 2007)

Don't tell them a thing! You call GE and say I had a SMALL (no more than 5 qt) pot of chili simmering (I mean simmering) and went to watch some sports on TV that I have been watching and heard a huge bang and crash in the kitchen, when I got there I saw my glass top had broken. Also make sure you tell them it was a stainless steel FLAT bottom pot. (they WILL ask what kind of pot) TRUST ME after 20 some odd years in the appliance repair field, I know how to get free parts. I feel bad for folk that spend there hard worked for money on a appliance to only have it take a major powder after only a few years of service.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 21, 2007)

Good advice pigs.... I'm NOT in the appliance biz...and I kinda figured there would be 20 questions and the lid can and probably would get the manufacturer off the hook.

Kinda stinks to have to bend the truth...but 2 years on a brand new appliance isn't near enough time. 

Personally I think those surface cooktop elec. stoves sold "TO CONSUMERS" should be made for "CONSUMER USE"..... who in real life is going to buy ALL NEW cookware and use ONLY that on their stove?.... and never ever put anything but that on there....I can only imagine the people and children hurt from such instances ..and if not hurt, can only imagine the trouble they have caused. 

How many parents are that understanding to come into the room with their 11 year old making mac&cheese and seeing a smashed stove top...they are more then likely going to think "something" was done "wrong".

I think those cook tops are a cool idea, but need a LOT of fine tuning still...... before they are open for normal consumer use. Maybe they need a "Re-Call"?

just my $.02


----------



## Griff (Jan 21, 2007)

Larry, I join the others. That sucks and I'm glad no one got hurt.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 21, 2007)

Did you eat the chili ?

Glad no one was hurt. 

Unless there was glass in the chili.  In that case please refer to the above question.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 21, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get a bottle then!  In all honesty, there is NO PRO for an electric cook top top except convenience! I had electric as a boy and in my early married years and IT SUCKS!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 21, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> CarolinaQue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My, some one seems a bit pretentious. I would have expected a gas range to be more convenient as it heats faster?

Not sure that I understand the reason for needing a bottle? A bottle of/for what?

I won't argue that gas is superior to electric. But not every one that is a great cook has the ability to have a gas range.

Kinda like BBQ pits. It doesn't matter if it's a Klose/Lang/Bates, or a home made one out of a 55 gallon drum. If you don't know what you're doing in the first place, it doesn't matter how good the equipment is your using. It's the skill level of the person using it!

But that's just my humble opinion.

Tim


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 21, 2007)

Tim, we are all pretentious here!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 21, 2007)

Tim, Woodygas was talking about bottled propane gas!


----------



## cflatt (Jan 21, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Tim, Woodygas was talking about bottled propane gas!



My folks cant get a gas hookup to their house so dad got a bottle, amazing how little a cooktop uses


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 21, 2007)

cflatt said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I will have to do here. We have no gas run in the street so it's gonna be bottled for me.


----------



## cflatt (Jan 21, 2007)

I've already ordered the hookup for the house when we move back down. now i just gotta find what range I want.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 21, 2007)

cflatt said:
			
		

> I've already ordered the hookup for the house when we move back down. now i just gotta find what range I want.



If you get the dual fuel, there aren't alot of them out there and they are pricey.


----------



## JWJR40 (Jan 21, 2007)

Larry, 
Sorry to hear about your cooktop.  Glad no one was hurt.  Hopefully you still are under warranty and can get it fixed.


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry to see your cooktop shattered. 

I am glad to read no one was hurt.

I have a Whirlpool Gold stove that looks identical. If someone thinks that I am not a real cook because it is electric well they can kiss my grits.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 21, 2007)

that's what happens when you don't cook your chili in a 'crock pot' Larry....


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 21, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Tim, we are all pretentious here!




...And this is a good thing in what context? Especially when trying to expand the humbleness of BBQ? Or have we forgotten our roots?

Not trying to start a fight, but have always thought that the my way is better than your way mentallity didn't project the true humility of what BBQ is known for. I may be way off base in these here parts though?

Tim


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Tim.... pssssssssssstttt.... usually when someone adds the    symbol to the end of their post.... it usually means they are  just joking around and aren't making a SERIOUS statement.

Greg put the hose down.... Tim... RUN before he sprays you down...  

see how that works?


----------



## Unity (Jan 21, 2007)

Tough luck, Larry. What're you cooking on until you get it fixed?

--John  8)


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 22, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Hey Tim.... pssssssssssstttt.... usually when someone adds the    symbol to the end of their post.... it usually means they are  just joking around and aren't making a SERIOUS statement.
> 
> Greg put the hose down.... Tim... RUN before he sprays you down...
> 
> see how that works?



Thanks for the clarification Joe. I thought it was implying something else? With every new forum...one must learn the inner working and personality quirks to understand.

Tim


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 22, 2007)

My oh my! I was not putting anyone's abilities down, (except Larry's!  )! Diva and Carolina, please do not take it the wrong way! Gas is a superior cooking medium for a stovetop. It is not even open for debate. The food you cook on an electric cooktop will taste just as good! It is just more of a hassle for the cook. Now , in some cases, it will NOT taste just as good. Wok cooking DOES NOT WORK ON ELECTRIC!!!! It does not even work well on most commercial gas cooktops. Not enough BTU's. IMHO, you need 40-60,000 btu's to do it correctly. Since I bought my pit, which has these type of burners, I finally can make full use of a wok!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 22, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> First off, what kind of _real_ cook, has an _electric_ stove top?



Only thing I can think of that would make someone less of a real cook is one that uses store bought Roux from a jar!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well touche', or should I say _douche'_bag!!!! :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2007)

Keep it nice, girls!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 22, 2007)

UPDATE on the stove crisis -

Phone call #1 - Called at 8am sharp talked to the GE Service Dept.  Thought things were going well until the lady said she would add the glass to the cost of the service call.  Blood pressure went up immediately, voice volume increased and I was redirected to Consumer Affairs.  Spoke with another lady and explained exactly what happened.  She immediately asked if anyone got hurt. I figure that's pretty standard considering the circumstances and didn't really think much of it.  So she put me on hold and came back and said the soonest appointment their service people can get out is Monday.  Before I blew a gasket, she replied "which is unacceptable, considering the nature of the problem "she" wants someone out immediately"  (I'm impressed so far w/GE), I hope I'm not jixing myself though.  She took my information and is going to call me back with a sooner date and time.  Stay tuned........


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 22, 2007)

Phone Call #2 - GE just called at 9:30am, they've ordered the new glass and will be here to replace it on Thursday between 8-5.  Only way I could be happier is if it didn't ever happen in the first place, but they've really impressed me with their customer service!


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 22, 2007)

This type of failure should not happen.  That said, here's a suggestion for a "quick 'n dirty" workaround if you have this type of cooktop.  Take a small file, and file a small notch on the bottom edge of each pot lid. If you set the hot lid on a cold surface, the notch will allow air to flow under it as it cools, preventing the formation of a vacuum.  The notch would not interfere with the normal use of the lid, as far as I can see, since the bottom edge of the lid doesn't contact the pot during use.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 22, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> This type of failure should not happen.  That said, here's a suggestion for a "quick 'n dirty" workaround if you have this type of cooktop.  Take a small file, and file a small notch on the bottom edge of each pot lid. If you set the hot lid on a cold surface, the notch will allow air to flow under it as it cools, preventing the formation of a vacuum.  The notch would not interfere with the normal use of the lid, as far as I can see, since the bottom edge of the lid doesn't contact the pot during use.



Very good suggestions Larry!  I will certainly do this, cause now to be honest with you, I'm scared to let my little girl into the kitchen anymore!   Thanks Larry!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 22, 2007)

So is it a freebe?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 22, 2007)

Time to break out the GE Stove Top Tracker.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 22, 2007)

It's to much work cooking on a stove top....my guess is he trades it in for a microwave


----------



## cflatt (Jan 22, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It's to much work cooking on a stove top....my guess is he trades it in for a microwave




Ahh...so I can get him a sign just like the one I got my wife

"I serve 3 meals...
   frozen
   microwave
   takeout "


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It's to much work cooking on a stove top....my guess is he trades it in for a microwave



Lord knows he couldn't handle an offset!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 22, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> So is it a freebe?



YES


----------



## kickassbbq (Jan 22, 2007)

*Explosion?*

Hey Larry, could it have been the rub?????????
Just kidding.  Glad no one was hurt.
Smoke On!!!!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 22, 2007)

Did you ommit the "lid" episode in your call?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 22, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Did you ommit the "lid" episode in your call?



I told them exactly what happened.   [smilie=a_angel.gif]


----------



## Finney (Jan 22, 2007)

good deal
I love my GE range.  But it's really made by DCS.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 22, 2007)

cflatt said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C, I know it's highly unlikely.....but are our wives sisters??  
My wife needs that sign


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 22, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> cflatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...you can tell when Mrs. Puff isn't home by Puff's posts...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 22, 2007)

Larry, bad news, the stove top is being delivered by the company that delivered your pit last year! :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, bad news, the stove top is being delivered by the company that delivered your pit last year! :twisted:


I think it might be the company that delivered his bro's WSM  
 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 22, 2007)

second thought...don't want to jinx anyone


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 22, 2007)

Oops


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokey_Joe":3v33ks0n]Thinking of bad news and Larry... I hope something else bad had happened recently.....
> 
> Isn't the saying..."Bad things come in threes"???
> 
> ...



Have you seen his face?[/quote:3v33ks0n]
 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 24, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, bad news, the stove top is being delivered by the company that delivered your pit last year! :twisted:



UPDATE: Got home last night and there's a big box with a "Emergency Fed Ex" shipping label on it.  It's the glass from GE!!  The guy will be here tomorrow between 8-5.  I'm thoroughly 1000% satisfied with GE thus far!!  This started off as a possible nightmare in the makings, but GE is certainly making it into a very pleasant experience!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 24, 2007)

GOOD DEAL !.... keep us posted

every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2007)

I guess they still haven't figured out that you are *'that'* Larry Wolfe yet.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 24, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> I guess they still haven't figured out that you are *'that'* Larry Wolfe yet.



Yeah I think you're right!  I've never had service like this before!  But...............the repairman has not been here or fixed it yet............


----------



## Griff (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm always pleased to hear when American companies have good customer service. Try to get good service on goods made in China.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess he got that message I left him.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 24, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better watch the Toyota thing


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 25, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To the best of my knowledge, every Toyota that is made is now made in America.  The "Majority" of the "American" cars are made in Mexico or Canada I believe.  So even if I was not a very loyal Toyota person, I would be happy the repair man came to my house in an American built Toyota that provided jobs for Americans, unlike "American" cars and trucks.  On a side note, at least with the Toyota you know the repairman will be able to make it to your house without breaking down!


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> speedtrap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless he runs into a Mercedes on the way. :roll:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 25, 2007)

They build many Hondas in Ohio ya know!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 25, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you seen the new Tundras??  They are bad ass!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2007)

A local dealership gave me a Hybrid Highlander for a few weeks to drive around...got to turn it in today...gonna miss it, like it a lot.  Full powered, squeals wheels when you floor it, 32 mpg in the city.  Had the Hybrid Camry for 3 weeks also, nice as well, but I'm too big for cars.    
Camry got 40 mpg in the city.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 25, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK Strike the Toyota and Change it to Opal.  

Guess I never looked at it that way was just refering to everything being Foreign.  I really did like my Toyota Tundra  but I drive a Chevy Tahoe now so the Whole family can fit...[/quote]

If your family was a bunch of Japs, they would fit in the Toyota!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 25, 2007)

You're only a "one week" type celebrity? I had you figured for at least a month! Big dissapointment . Biiiiiiiiiiiii-iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig dissapointment! (Read like Andy)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2007)

actually it was around 5 weeks...and both came with a full tank of gas which I never had to fill up...and that was goooooooooood.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 25, 2007)

All good things come to an end.  The repairman came and within 10 minutes installed the new glass.  Then handed my wife a bill for $159 (labor).  To make a long story short, we both went round and round with GE and I paid the $159 just so the poor repairman could leave.  However, I'm PISSED and I'll pursue this until I get my $159 back.  

Here's a letter I just sent to "7 On Your Side", it's a local news channel that assists people with solving consumer problems.  I'm off work tomorrow and more people are going to be contacted regarding this issue.  This is letter number one of many that will be sent out.  Because goddamnit, had someone gotten hurt GE would have paid everything just to cover their ass.  But seeing as nobody got hurt I guess they think I'm gonna bend over and let them do the deed to me and not fight back??  Here we go, another phucked up problem I have with customer service people!!!




*To whom it may concern,

     I would like to submit a problem to 7 On Your Side to see if they are able to help assist solve a consumer safety problem.  On 20 January 2007 my wife was cooking a pot of chili on the our GE Glass Top Stove.  She took the lid of to stir the chili and set the lid on the left side of the stove top that was not on or being used.  After a couple of seconds the left side of the glass top literally exploding with enough force to blow the metal lid and pieces of glass approximately 3 feet in the air.  I am in a wheelchair and I have a 4 year old daughter that frequently helps me cook, had I been cooking with her this day the outcome would have possibly turned out different.  I immediately attempted to contact General Electric, but they were closed for the weekend.  First thing Monday morning I contacted them and explained what happened.  The first lady I spoke with said I would have to pay for the repair in full because the stove is out of warranty (the stove is only 2 years old, and is indeed out of warranty).  I was not satisfied with this response, so I contacted their Consumer Affairs Division and explained what happened to the Customer Service Rep. I spoke with.  She stated she would expedite the service and would wave the total cost of the repair.  At this point Iâ€™m satisfied this is going to be repaired, no cost to me since it was a mechanical defect.  But Iâ€™m still concerned with the glass breaking again in the future.  

The GE repairman came on 25 January 2007 and replaced the glass and handed my wife a bill for $159.00 for the labor.  She called GE and explained to them they had told me on Monday, 22 January 2007 the repair would be fixed free of charge.  They said they would not pay the labor cost of the repair since the stove was out of warranty.  I then made a phone call myself to the GE Headquarters and spoke with a â€œMs. Littleâ€*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 25, 2007)

What a difference a day makes!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice letter 'Lawrence'....demanding but respectful. hope you get your labor costs back


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 25, 2007)

$159 is cheap...a new stove costs more than that!  You won't get a response from your news department...I'll tell you why in a PM!


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2007)

You've learned well, Grasshopper.   [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 25, 2007)

One day you're the bug, the next day you're the windshield.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 25, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> $159 is cheap...a new stove costs more than that!  You won't get a response from your news department...I'll tell you why in a PM!



$159 is not really the issue.  The issue is the glass shouldn't break from lid resting on it and GE should not tell you it will be fix FOC then charge you!  Again, the out come of the whole incident was very fortunate for those involved as well as GE.  Had someone gotten hurt I would own GE and have "Neeewwwww Friends" (Ron White)

Greg I'm waiting on your PM..........


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 25, 2007)

GE didn't charge you, the contractor they hired to do the install charged you for his labor, you paid nothing for the glass top.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 25, 2007)

$159  for 10 minutes work ????  even if he charged you a show up fee of $75, that's $504 n hour !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ....he'd be hard pressed to get that outta my wallet.. you might also want to contact Dept. of Consumer Affairs, since you are in the writing letter mode, about the charge by the repair guy


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 25, 2007)

Bob, don't be egging him on! Wait until GE see's all he wrote in this thread, they might end up owning Wolfe Rub!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 25, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> GE didn't charge you, the contractor they hired to do the install charged you for his labor, you paid nothing for the glass top.



I know that!  My point is regardless who did the repair, why should "I" the consumer be responsible for fixing a manufacturers defect?  The repair should have been paid 100% by GE, because the glass should not break the way it broke.  Had something cold been placed on the hot glass or if something were dropped on it, then it would be my fault.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Bob, don't be egging him on! Wait until GE see's all he wrote in this thread, they might end up owning Wolfe Rub!



Nick, we need to go into the GE glass top repair business,, would be very profitable till the Mason season opend up in the Spring    lol


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Way to work in the wheelchair angle. I started misting up as soon as I saw that  You should have told the about being being "high functioning" as well


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Seven pages about a broken stove :roll:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You may have been a victim of a scam  Larry. I knew of some independent guys that would do this trick all the time. Here's how it works. I get a fax from the warranty dept. it reads Part shipped to customer APL ( all parts and labor ) So I go do the job and tell the customer after the job is done they have to pay labor. So I get paid for the labor twice! Once from the factory and once by the customer. I NEVER did this myself because that's not how I roll. Bet if you call your bank that check was cashed that day you wrote it! Sorry man I think you won't see a penny. I could have cheated many people out of lot's of money when I was in the field. But I never did and always got a good night sleep.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> You may have been a victim of a scam  Larry. I knew of some independent guys that would do this trick all the time. Here's how it works. I get a fax from the warranty dept. it reads Part shipped to customer APL ( all parts and labor ) So I go do the job and tell the customer after the job is done they have to pay labor. So I get paid for the labor twice! Once from the factory and once by the customer. I NEVER did this myself because that's not how I roll. Bet if you call your bank that check was cashed that day you wrote it! Sorry man I think you won't see a penny. I could have cheated many people out of lot's of money when I was in the field. But I never did and always got a good night sleep.



Some folks don't have a conscince(sp), others, like Pigs are just good honest folks!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 26, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> You may have been a victim of a scam  Larry. I knew of some independent guys that would do this trick all the time. Here's how it works. I get a fax from the warranty dept. it reads Part shipped to customer APL ( all parts and labor ) So I go do the job and tell the customer after the job is done they have to pay labor. So I get paid for the labor twice! Once from the factory and once by the customer. I NEVER did this myself because that's not how I roll. Bet if you call your bank that check was cashed that day you wrote it! Sorry man I think you won't see a penny. I could have cheated many people out of lot's of money when I was in the field. But I never did and always got a good night sleep.



I wasn't scammed, I spoke with the "High Ups" at GE Headquarters, this is their SOP.  If I recall the last thing I said to the woman I spoke with was "this is total ********" and then I hung up.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 26, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Way to work in the wheelchair angle. I started misting up as soon as I saw that  You should have told the about being being "high functioning" as well



Actually I wasn't using the wheelchair as an "angle", this time........  I was/am really concerned with the close proximety of my head/neck to where the glass exploded.  This concern is also valid for children, wheelchair users and dwarfs!   



			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Seven pages about a broken stove :roll:


  What's wrong, wake up on the wrong side of the van this morning?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 26, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Seven pages about a broken stove :roll:



We've explored every orifice on this subject haven't we?


----------



## cflatt (Jan 26, 2007)

perhaps its time to put your newly resurface stove on the auction block and replace it with gas ???


----------

